# Pictures of Quaker Square/REA Express Restaurant in Akron Ohio USA?



## jon1971 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody here had any pictures of the old REA Express Depot restaurant at Quaker Square in Akron Ohio (USA)? Specifically of the inside and outside of the restaurant area and the model train display up on the 2nd floor, and the real train outside the restaurant. That was my favorite place to go there when I was a kid in the late 70's. We went there just about every week from 1977 thru 1980. then we moved.

Then after I heard they shut the place down and moved all the trains, I wish that I had some pictures of the place. I remember they had a a real steam engine and passenger cars outside of the restaurant which was so cool! People eating inside the REA Express depot could watch the real trains go by outside the window also. Does anybody here have any pictures of the place that they would be willing to share with me?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm no help but kinda interesting to me. I was born In Akron in 73'. We moved back to CA within 6 months. Too cold.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did a quick Google image search ... came up empty, but I'm not 100% sure I know what images I'm looking for.

Sorry ...

TJ


----------



## davi25963 (May 28, 2011)

I saw one unique restaurant in Las Vegas. There is a fantastic environment and a lot of enjoyment. I like that Las Vegas Restaurant


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try Facebook.


----------



## Todd Amon (9 mo ago)

jon1971 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody here had any pictures of the old REA Express Depot restaurant at Quaker Square in Akron Ohio (USA)? Specifically of the inside and outside of the restaurant area and the model train display up on the 2nd floor, and the real train outside the restaurant. That was my favorite place to go there when I was a kid in the late 70's. We went there just about every week from 1977 thru 1980. then we moved.
> 
> Then after I heard they shut the place down and moved all the trains, I wish that I had some pictures of the place. I remember they had a a real steam engine and passenger cars outside of the restaurant which was so cool! People eating inside the REA Express depot could watch the real trains go by outside the window also. Does anybody here have any pictures of the place that they
> would be willing to share with me?


I went there as a kid also, same years.... loved the trains upstairs and the sub sandwich that was served on 3 pizza platters.... good memories


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

There might be a city historical society, and if there is, they might have some exterior photos.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

jon1971 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody here had any pictures of the old REA Express Depot restaurant at Quaker Square in Akron Ohio (USA)? Specifically of the inside and outside of the restaurant area and the model train display up on the 2nd floor, and the real train outside the restaurant. That was my favorite place to go there when I was a kid in the late 70's. We went there just about every week from 1977 thru 1980. then we moved.
> 
> Then after I heard they shut the place down and moved all the trains, I wish that I had some pictures of the place. I remember they had a a real steam engine and passenger cars outside of the restaurant which was so cool! People eating inside the REA Express depot could watch the real trains go by outside the window also. Does anybody here have any pictures of the place that they would be willing to share with me?


Not everything you were looking for, but best I could do in a quick search:









Destination: Quaker Square - Akron, Ohio - Mallwalkers


Through the eyes of a child, Quaker Square was wondrous. At least that's how I remember seeing it.




mallwalkers.net





BTW, I was born in Akron in the early 50's, but left in 1975 after I graduated from college.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

FWIW, the OP here was from 11 years ago.


----------

